# The Majority Of The Vapor Samples Were Found To Have No Adverse Effects On Cardiac Cells,



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

A new study on electronic cigarettes was published today in _International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health_. Researchers from Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center in Greece and Abich Toxicological Laboratory in Italy, lead by principle investigator Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos evaluated the cytotoxic potential of 20 different e-cigarette liquids (in vapor form) on cultured cardiac cells. Importantly, vapor was produced by using a commercially available e-cigarette device. Moreover, the effects of vapor produced using a new-generation high voltage device was examined for the first time. For comparison, the effects of tobacco cigarette smoke were also evaluated. The results of the study showed that e-cigarette vapor was by far less cytotoxic than tobacco cigarette smoke, with most of the samples showing absolutely no adverse effects on the cells.

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/research/135-evaluation-of-the-cytotoxic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Thanks for sharing! Love reading things like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (28/10/13)

I just wish our Government will start taking these papers in account when making decisions on the future of e-cigarettes in South Africa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/10/13)

Hah, I read the full article. What is of interest is that nicotine, which up to now has been the main concern, showed no adverse effects, ranging from 6 to 24 mg/l. Neither did PG or VG. The problem with the 4 (out of 20) juices that showed reduced cell survival, was flavourings, but still 3 times less harmful than cigarette smoke.


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Melinda said:


> I just wish our Government will start taking these papers in account when making decisions on the future of e-cigarettes in South Africa


Exactly!!!
Unfortunately it is a known fact that our government is more concerned over income than the good of the people.

Look at these.
http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2013/10/02/illegal-cigarettes-burn-up-r12-billion-in-taxes
Notice on the above article how the main focus of grey imported or knock-off cigarettes is the loss of tax...
To really put these figures into perspective, check out this article....
http://www.citypress.co.za/business/tobacco-the-r12-5bn-question/

If the government allows ecigs, they stand to lose masses of money.
The only time when we might have success, is if we have a government that listens to the people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

Yes, they will love to have an alternative to tax!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/13)

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-cig-vapor-poses-no-risk-to-heart-cells/ 

> More results from the same study <

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (27/12/13)

Keep up with the great health research posts Boss. Having had some heart misfires before albeit benign, I still get reassurance for "peace of mind" when I read them.
Makes me wonder that if cigarettes were banned totally, will the gov loose more to tax or gain more to health expenses.


----------



## Tom (27/12/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Keep up with the great health research posts Boss. Having had some heart misfires before albeit benign, I still get reassurance for "peace of mind" when I read them.
> Makes me wonder that if cigarettes were banned totally, will the gov loose more to tax or gain more to health expenses.


would be a loss of tax and the health care system would become more expensive due to longer living people  would also put a burden on pension funds, same reason.


----------



## Metal Liz (8/4/14)

thanks for the awesome information @Stroodlepuff , i have copied the link and used it as my facebook status - for all the haters

Reactions: Like 1


----------

